# Fantastic Fl. sunrise



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

With no claim to being a photographer and only having a cheap pocket camera I woke up this morning at camp to this breath taking sight. A real bonus after downing a decent 135# sow last night.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the hog

and yes that is a great sunrise

some the best looking sunrises and sun sets i have ever seen have been in FLA.

cant think of anything i dont like about that state

well other than the fact christmas with out snow just seemed wierd when we lived there for a year


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Sneaky, you haven't been introduced to the swarms of skeeters and love bugs. Actually have skeeters the size of quarters.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

love bugs? are those the so called palmetto bugs

they aint so bad,just big cockroaches

and the skeeters down there are small compared to ours

ours are so big that its common to see them breeding with geese,and the geese seem to enjoy it lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice photo Bait washer

awprint:


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

That's a great pic BW, congrats on the hog


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice hog! Yeah that sunrise would make for a good day! I've seen some skeeters big enough to stand flat footed and crap in the back of a deuce and a half! :wink:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Beta said:


> Nice hog! Yeah that sunrise would make for a good day! I've seen some skeeters big enough to stand flat footed and crap in the back of a deuce and a half! :wink:


yup like i said

they are big here in mn


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> yup like i said
> 
> they are big here in mn :wink:


It never helps when you are surrounded by swamp either. Go picking blackberries in the woods and they suck you dry, even from the one spot you missed with 100% deet. lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic. and congrats. on the hog.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing --GRATS ON THE HOG--------------sb*


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice picture and a good looking hog- Congrats!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

heard on the radio the other day

that some states were not going to allow hunting of wild hofd i.e. NY

as they say hunting them causes them to scatter to new areas and create more destruction than they would if just left alone


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow! Is that stupid or what ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hey thats the NY gov for ya

oops that should say wild hogd, not wild hofd

fat fingered my key board again,damn arthritis


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Actual skeeter size of the damn things


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

Bait washer, that's a nice hog you got there and nice pic of the sunrise.

don't know if I want to fight those skeeters you guy s have in Fl. and Mn.(LOL) I don't have that much blood to go around.

Bruce


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats why them dang skeeters have come to ND, need more blood.

Nice hog and sunrise photo.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

dwtrees, I thought it would be too cold for skeeters up thre.

Bruce


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bruce, its not to cold anywhere for skeeters

dakotas and mn have the same type of winters

and i for one am convinced that all our winters do is piss off the skeeters

seems like they get meaner and bigger every year


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Meaner and bigger isn't the word for it. Saw two of them carry off one of the local cats this afternoon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

devildogandboy said:


> dwtrees, I thought it would be too cold for skeeters up thre.
> 
> Bruce


 They're bigger and more of them in the Arctic, is that far enough North!!. HA !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Alaska has a terrible mosquito problem down south at least.


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice pics , congrats on the hog !


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice pic of the sunrise and hog.

*Skeeters is Skeeters*. The big ones are easier to see. They all put a hole in you, who cares how much blood they take out? Will say that the Iowa Skeeters cause my son: Sams more of a reaction. He got lite-up one year at Okaboji. Now we cover em up pretty well with bug spray.

My worst was on a Maine Bear bait. It took a lot of mental control to allow a decent flock to hover an 1" away from the DEET on my face. Have heard the Therma-cells are the way to go. Bought one and gave it to a friend who Bear hunted last year. He told me it made the hunt.


----------

